# loose skin?



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

my leo has loose skin at her neck, well not really loose, just like wen sum1 looses wait n they get the excess skin, she shed last week so its not tht n i was wonderin, i can see an outline in the tummy before the tail, i think its eggs n thot tht maybe coz shes gt eggs is wat cosing the loose skin. (the eggs are infrertile as shes not ben in contact with a male as yet)


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

how much are you feeding her, and has she got access to fresh water?


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

i feed her 3 crix n 3/4 mealys every day as the vet recommended i gave her this much 4 a little while coz she was sick coz he was eatin them too fast, i thot it was maybe coz she has eggs?


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

hmmm im not sure, it sounds like she's eating enough, as sometimes when they have eggs they often need to eat more... do you know if she's drinking enough?


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

well i clean her dish every day, n the level water level decreases by bout 4/5mm but dont no wether thts accidentily spilled wen she walks throo it or not. if shes not drinkin enuff can u recommend how i could solv this?


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm not sure if there is any set method, but what you could try is hold her in one hand, and use a pippette and try to get her to take afew drops of water from it? i am no expert but that is what i would try... i really hope everything goes well for you


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

ta, will try it, do u use tap wateer 4 ur lizard or bottled?


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

tap water should be fine, its what i use


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I take it you are providing supplements by dusting the crix?

Should really dust with a good vit supp once a week, and calc power the rest.

Do you keep weight records? if so, this will help confirm if the skin issue is down to weight.

If your sure all the viv conditions are right then maybe just increase the food you give her.

Sometimes, this can be caused by parasites or other digetion problem, so the leo seems to be eating ok, but is unable to extract the nutrients from the food stuffs. 

Do you know how old she is?

Also, remember, even if she hasnt mated, she will produce eggs, these eggs take a lot from a leo, so may be worth upping her food intake. If you worried she may eat to fast, just feed her twice daily for a while, and see how it goes


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

kk, well i hav ittle ingector things, not the needle ones the sruirty ones, so i will giv her a dose every day, can u recommend how much, i was thinkin along the lines of i or 2 ml.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

With the water i dip my finger in it so there's a drop on my finger and put it in front of Gizs mouth. He drinks the drops straight off.Ive only ever seen him drink from the bowl once so doign this everyday means he's always got some water in him.


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

well, i herd tht they prefer dripping water, so i started to spray them every day n she now seems to be interested in it probaly coz its mopving or summit. 8)


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

kool, good to hear things are going well


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

thnx 4 ur help tho. its always gd 2 hav a 2nd opinion!


----------

